# Rifle River fishing report?



## LoganStaley (Oct 9, 2017)

My buddy and I are thinking about driving up to the rifle river, how has the fishing been? It'll be the first time fishing there for both of us. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Have fun.


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

I fished Peters Rd about a month ago, couple small bites. Water was high for wading.


----------

